# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Pitsos] Ψυγειο Pitsos no-frost προβλημα στη συντηρηση

## athos231

Καλησπερα,
εχω ενα ψυγειο pitsos no-frost, περιπου 5 ετων (δεν θυμαμαι το μοντελο αυτη τη στιγμη ,αλλα αν χρειαστει μπορω να το βρω) και αντιμετωπιζει προβλημα στην συντηρηση. Το ψυγειο αυτο μου το εφεραν οι γονεις μου απο το χωριο και λειτουργουσε κανονικοτατα. Το επλυνα, το καθαρησα και το βαλα στην πριζα, οπου μια ολοκληρη ημερα δουλευε κανονικα. 
Ξαφνικα αρχισε να βγαινει μια περιεργη μυρωδια απο μεσα και καταλαβα οτι η θερμοκρασια ηταν πολυ χαμηλη, μεχρι που εφτασε θερμοκρασια δωματιου και σαπισαν τα παντα μεσα. Η καταψηξη μια χαρα κανενα προβλημα. Μου ειπε καποιος φιλος που ειναι ψιλοσχετικος να το αφησω 24 ωρες εκτος πριζας για να συνελθει, γιατι μου ειπε οτι καμια φορα συμβαινει αυτο. Αλλα τιποτα. 
Τσεκαρα αν δουλευει το ανεμιστηρακι της συντηρησης και δεν δουλευε καθολου. Μετα απο πολλα βαλε βγαλε απο την πριζα, προσεξα οτι το ανεμιστηρακι δουλευει με το που βαλω το ψυγειο σε λειτουργια, αλλα μονο για 2-3 δευτερα και μετα σταματαει. 
Οποιος μπορει να βοηθησει θα του ημουνα ευγνωμων.

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Το επλυνα, το καθαρησα και το βαλα στην πριζα, οπου μια ολοκληρη ημερα δουλευε κανονικα.


Διευκρίνισε το "κανονικά" ... Α) Δούλευε όλη μέρα το μοτέρ του ψυγείου (Όχι το ανεμιστηράκι) χωρίς παύσεις? 
                                      Β) Δούλευε όλη μέρα με παύσεις / εκκινήσεις

----------


## athos231

Δουλευε κανονικα το μοτερ(για να μιλαμε σωστα) για περιπου 24ωρες, ισως και λιγο παραπανω. Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αλλα νομιζω πως εκανε καποιες παυσεις. Παντως ακουγοταν οποτε δουλευε και επισης η συντηρηση ειχε σωστη θερμοκρασια.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Πρέπει να ελεγχθεί το ανεμιστηράκι για ποιο λόγο σταματάει και δουλεύει για 3 δευτερόλεπτα . Ευκαιριακά αν βρεις τον τύπο μοντέλου μπας και βρούμε τι περιλαμβάνει αυτό το ψυγείο. για να μπορούμε να πούμε κάποια γνώμη

Ενδεικτικά κάποιοι μπερδεύονται για το πότε ακούγεται η δουλεύει το μοτέρ του ψυγείου ακούγοντας κατά λάθος εκτίμηση το ανεμιστηράκι . αλλιώς το καταλαβαίνεις όταν ακουμπήσεις το μοτέρ το καταλαβαίνεις από τους κραδασμούς του που είναι αισθητοί με το χέρι ή όταν είναι ζεστό το ίδιο ή το πίσω στοιχείο (μαύρες σωληνώσεις εξωτερικά ) όπου ζεσταίνονται και αυτές.

Στην περίπτωση που επαληθεύσεις ότι το μοτέρ δουλεύει συνεχώς (χωρίς παύσεις τουλάχιστον για πάνω από 2 ώρες συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του ανεμιστήρα ) και έχεις καλή κατάψυξη όπως αναφέρεις ... αλλά όχι συντήρηση ... τότε ή λείπουν υγρά ή σε σπάνιες περιπτώσεις πρόβλημα στο μοτέρ.

----------


## konman

Γραψε το  enr του ψυγειου για να δουμε με τι συστημα δουλευει.

----------


## athos231

Το enr ειναι P1KCL 4000A/01.

----------


## konman

> Τσεκαρα αν δουλευει το ανεμιστηρακι της συντηρησης και δεν δουλευε καθολου. Μετα απο πολλα βαλε βγαλε απο την πριζα, προσεξα οτι το ανεμιστηρακι δουλευει με το που βαλω το ψυγειο σε λειτουργια, αλλα μονο για 2-3 δευτερα και μετα σταματαει.



Το ψυγειο σου εχει δυο ανεμιστηρες εσωτερικα, υπαρχει πιθανοτητα  
να δουλευει της καταψυξεις και οχι της συντηρησης.

Βαλε το ψυγειο να δουλευει και πατα ενα διακοπτακι
που ειναι πανω απο την πορτα της συντηρησης
και σβηνη το εσωτερικο φως, αν το πατησει θα 
ξεκινησει να δουλευει ο ανεμιστηρας.

Αν δουλεψει τοτε εχει κρεμασει η πορτα.
Αν δεν δουλεψει εχει σπασει η βαση του ανεμιστηρα.

356x390.png

----------


## athos231

Οχι δεν εχει σπασει η βαση. Εχω ανοιξει το κουτι. Ουτε η πορτα εχει κρεμμασει. Ολα εσωτερικα ειναι μια χαρα. Οταν ειπα οτι δουλευει 3 δευτερα ειναι με πατημενο το κουμπι. 
Υπαρχει περιπτωση να λειπει φρεον και να μην δουλευει? η δεν δουλευουν με φρεον αυτα?
Απο πισω οι σωληνωσεις ειναι ζεστες παντως και το μοτερ δουλευει συνεχομενα.
Δεν ξερω αν βοηθησα καπως. 
Το ανεμιστηρακι αν ητανε καμμενο δεν θα δουλευε καν ετσι???
Να ειναι πλακετα υπαρχει περιπτωση?
Ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια παιδια

----------


## rastel69

Το ίδιο πρόβλημα με Πίτσος  P1KCL 4000S/01. 						
Ξέρει κανείς αν έχει ανεμιστήρα συντήρησης και που είναι ?
Ο ανεμιστήρας της κατάψυξης δουλεύει κανονικά.

----------


## 1kost1

Γεια σας! και εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω (η κατάψυξη πάνω και η συντήρηση κάτω) και η συντήρηση δεν κάνει καθόλου ψύξη….. Σταδιακά «ανέβαζε» θερμοκρασία στο θάλαμο συντηρήσεως και …του κάνω απόψυξη βάζω κάποια κενά δοχεία στο πρώτο ράφι για να τρέχουν τα νερά….. το αφήνω δυο μέρες με ανοιχτές τις πόρτες και μετά ξανά στην πρίζα! Δυστυχώς το κάνω κάθε 2 μήνες…… 
  Προσπάθησα να βγάλω τα πλαστικά κάτω από την κατάψυξη αλλά κάποια βίδα δεν μου άνοιγε και το άφησα μήπως του κάνω ζημιά…..
  Πιθανών να έχει καεί η αντίσταση που έχει εκεί….δεν ξέρω τι, αφού δεν μπορώ να το ανοίξω. Η κατάψυξη ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ έχει ψύξη…..
  Τώρα αυτήν την στιγμή του κάνω……απόψυξη!!!!! Με φέρνει δεκαετίες πίσω….εποχή του 70!!! :Unsure:  :Confused1:

----------


## Telis123

Μερικα απο αυτα ειχαν ενα προβλημα  με τον ανεμιστηρα συντηρησης γιατι ειχαν βαλει ενα ασθενικο για να μειωσουν την καταναλωση, με αποτελεσμα να μην ξεκιναει καποιες ή ολες τις φορες ( αν εχει χρωμα κοκκινο μαυρο ειναι ΟΚ ).
Επεισης ολη η βαση θελει μια μετακινηση, ενα τακ, προς τα αριστερα γιατι βρισκει η φτερωτη στο πλαστικο και φρακαρει.

----------


## sotiris71

Το ιδιο προβλημα και εγω με τη συντηρηση καθολου ψυξη. Ο ανεμιστηρας φυσαει η ρουφαει απο την καταψυξη? Επισης πρεπει να ειναι χωνεμενος στην υποδοχη που εχει πανω στη συντηρηση η να ειναι μπροστα απο την υποδοχη? Αυτα τα γραφω γιατι καποιος ψυκτικος εκανε πατεντες στο ψυγειο της μητερας μου και δεν ξερω την σωστη λειτουργια.

----------

